# restoring Horizon cars



## warrenwarner (Feb 7, 2016)

With so many older Horizon cars being replaced, are there any plans to restore or upgrade the horizons cars to be used elsewhere?

I read this story (http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/politics/2015/03/20/state-transport-chief-delays-amtrak-cars-purchase/25121569/) about Michigan struggling to replace ageing cars on their route and I thought restoration may be a solution. Why not? Until they get new equipment, they ought to restore or fix the old ones first.


----------



## A Voice (Feb 7, 2016)

Well, first you'll need to actually _have_ new cars to replace the Horizon fleet...


----------

